# Which Windows based Laptop/Tablet/Convertible do you use / recommend (winter 2020) ?



## Montisquirrel (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi,

I want to start my StaffPad experience this year during Black Friday, and I need to do some research about which device to buy.
I was always thinking about waiting for the new Microsoft Surface Pro 8, but not sure if the high price makes sense for me, also it seams the realease is postponed to 2021.

Does anyone here uses a Win device which is not a Surface Pro, but cheaper and StaffPad works without any limitation.

I would use this mainly just for StaffPad, but also would be interested in using my DAW, because FL Studio is 100% touchscreen compatible.


----------



## sundrowned (Oct 21, 2020)

I use it on three devices. Two of which aren't touchscreen. A windows desktop, a cheap dell laptop and a surface pro 7. 

I use a cheap wacom tablet for the desktop and laptop and has full functiinality, although does need a keyboard and mouse for some workarounds. But in some ways I prefer it to the surface. Although that's mainly because of the performance. I have the cheapest surface pro 7 which is probably slightly underpowered. The ability to use it anywhere is a big plus though. 

The main thing is it is possible to run staffpad in a very budget friendly way if you want. 

I can give more tech details if you want.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks for your answer @sundrowned 

Right now I am thinking about getting a Surface Go 2, it costs about 500€. I also need to consider an extra of 500€ for StaffPad Libraries. I am also doing some research of other brands with a price tag about 500 - 600€ but there is not that much information out there about these 2in1 Laptops and music production.


----------

